# Software Build v10.2 2020.8.2 dc9bc402da33 (2020-03-22)



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Got this apparent bug fixes 2020.8 update on Midnight S≡R≡NITY yesterday with no apparent news... under the current circumstances can’t really test it much. Anybody else got that? Stay safe, y’all !


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Well that’s strange... I went from 2020.8.1 to 2020.12


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Well that's strange... I went from 2020.8.1 to 2020.12


Special European thing perhaps and/or S/X focused?


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

I also am on 2020.8.1 with 2020.12 pending. I just checked to see if it changed to 8.2 but still .12. 

With the handful of phantom drain reports I was kinda hesitant on upgrading right now and waiting for the next one...which is apparently backwards 😁


----------



## TetonTesla (Nov 18, 2018)

Installed 2020.8.2 but now having an issue. Install appeared to go normally. Got app notification that install was complete, and saw correct release notes on the screen. But now both car and app show 2020.8.2 is stuck at 100% downloaded, even though the software version in car is showing as 2020.8.2










See screen shot. A thumb wheel with brake pressed reset didn't fix it. Neither did full power down for 2 minutes. Any tips?


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

TetonTesla said:


> Any tips?


If you have a USB drive inserted try removing it and giving it another reboot.

Also did you let the car sleep overnight and see if it sorted itself out?


----------



## enowu (Dec 5, 2018)

TetonTesla said:


> Installed 2020.8.2 but now having an issue. Install appeared to go normally. Got app notification that install was complete, and saw correct release notes on the screen. But now both car and app show 2020.8.2 is stuck at 100% downloaded, even though the software version in car is showing as 2020.8.2
> 
> View attachment 32954
> 
> ...


Had this issue with 8.1. In my case, it updated to 8.1 and I had 8.1 features but it still showed 8.1 as 100% downloaded.

Like yourself, nothing worked and I figured it would sort itself out. I finally put in a service request two weeks later + other things (hoping for an HW3 retrofit on my 2018 M3).

Service called me to tell me that they had addressed the downloaded status remotely. I checked. Low and behold, it was gone.

So just make a service appointment in app and they'll probably do the same and reach out to fix it remotely.

Downloading 8.2 now. Hopefully I don't run into this again.


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

TetonTesla said:


> Installed 2020.8.2 but now having an issue. Install appeared to go normally. Got app notification that install was complete, and saw correct release notes on the screen. But now both car and app show 2020.8.2 is stuck at 100% downloaded, even though the software version in car is showing as 2020.8.2
> See screen shot. A thumb wheel with brake pressed reset didn't fix it. Neither did full power down for 2 minutes. Any tips?


This is not as 'issue'... its common and within spec, happens once in a while to random users with all updates going back to 2017.
Leave it alone and eventually it will self resolve with a driving cycles.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Huh, getting 8.2 now. Anyone have clarity on why this and 12.something are going out at same time?


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Nom said:


> Huh, getting 8.2 now. Anyone have clarity on why this and 12.something are going out at same time?


Standard vs Advanced?

I've been in advanced since it became an option. 2020.12 hit my car about a week ago


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Advanced.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Same... Advanced and getting 8.2 instead of .12 just now.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Just got it last night. I was expecting 12.1 but that must be for the US only


----------



## ssc8666 (Aug 4, 2018)

Nom said:


> Huh, getting 8.2 now. Anyone have clarity on why this and 12.something are going out at same time?


Could it be 8.2 is for non-FSD, and 12.x for FSD?


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

One data point - I’m non-FSD. Got 8.2.


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

Might be it (never-FSD-zero-care here) and also @ 8.2 as of a few days ago.

Too bad Tesla doesn't just give an option of a bare update with no bloat and just the basics to operate the car with latest nav update.

Too many permutations I guess (bare w/wo track mode, bare w/wo FSD, AP2.5, AP3, etc etc)


----------



## ssc8666 (Aug 4, 2018)

Nom said:


> One data point - I'm non-FSD. Got 8.2.


I'm non-FSD. Just received 8.2 as well.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

I've paid for FSD, but still on hw2.5. I got 2020.12 Advanced setting around 3/14 - 3/15. 

-datapoint-


----------



## TetonTesla (Nov 18, 2018)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> If you have a USB drive inserted try removing it and giving it another reboot.
> 
> Also did you let the car sleep overnight and see if it sorted itself out?


Thanks for suggestions. I did remove my USB Drive, and have driven several times and still showing as "downloading". I put in a service request to see if they can reset it remotely. Otherwise probably just wait for next update. Car still working fine, just stuck on "download in progress" screen.


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

That download in progress bug has been around since early 2018. builds. It will go way on it own. Does no harm. Few drive cycles, few WiFi LTE cycles, etc and maybe a few soft, hard reboots if you care and it will hiccup into place.


----------



## CleanEV (May 17, 2018)

2018.8.2 installing as I type this. 
RWD non-FSD or AP2.5. Did not purchase AP3.0


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

CleanEV said:


> 2018.8.2 installing as I type this.


I think you're stuck in the past 😉


----------



## bergs (Jun 29, 2018)

installed 12.1 this afternoon. immediately after install, it offered me 8.2 as a newly available update. weird


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

Nope, I'm FSD and got 8.2 yesterday.


----------

